# Cherry Red shrimp Questions



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Pictures are in my album section. I try to link them here, but for some reason they never show 


5.5 Gallon, planted tank with a Penguin Mini and a sponge over the intake. A week later I've let a little bit of algae grow on the glass as I know they love to eat on it. That has lead to a seeming population explosion. I have 2 questions.

1. Am I correct the multitude of tiny white things I see literally crawling every where are babies?

2.How long do they take to mature?

As always thank to anyone for reading and giving info.

PS, got the tank off Craigslist from a biologist, been established for 3 years


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

That tank is perfect. they should reproduce like crazy. However this will not be an overnight thing. Watch the gravid females (ones with eggs) and hold a flashlight up to them and see if thier eggs have little white spots. If they do then their eggs are fertilized. The babies take a little time to mature. In fact you most likely will not see them. I have a 60g full of cherries and I can only see the babies if I move stuff around. they hide pretty well. If you toss an algae wafer in thier you will see babies eating it. So (1) yes they are most likely babies. with no real predators they dont need to hide. (2) give them maybe 2 weeks to get to a visible size.


----------



## Delthane (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the info, most appreciated


----------

